# The Unanswered Question plus some John Adams



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A great old recording of Ives's Unanswered Question plus a few more pieces. Happy Thanksgiving!

The Unanswered Question


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> A great old recording of Ives's Unanswered Question plus a few more pieces. Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> The Unanswered Question


Yes, this Tilson-Thomas version on Sony is good, and has the Holidays Symphony as well. I prefer the flutes version, rather than the woodwinds version. Bernstein's version is that one.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you saying there is more than one version of _The Unanswered Question_, using different wind instruments? If so, I will be careful if I get a recording. I think the version I've heard uses flutes.



millionrainbows said:


> Yes, this Tilson-Thomas version on Sony is good, and has the Holidays Symphony as well. I prefer the flutes version, rather than the woodwinds version. Bernstein's version is that one.


----------

